# Relabeling on the neck line



## Art (Nov 23, 2005)

When you have shirts relabeled is it normal practice for the company to stitch the labels on the neck line? 

I had a few shirts printed up and paid for relabling, when I received the order the labels were stitched to the neck line and not under the seam. I am trying to get this company to put it the right way now. They told me that that is normal to relable that way. How is this normal? 

When you go to any store labels are under the neck seam not stitched on top of it. That looks tacky and I am not going to present that to anyone. So I am just trying to see if this is normal and why these companies assume people would want it like that. 

Thanks for replies.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Some people have their labels sewn this way because it's cheaper. And it's cheaper because it's easier for the person relabeling.

It seems that there was some miscommunication. They assumed that you wanted it on the neck tape probably because that's what the majority of their customers get. And you assumed that they would just sew it under the neck tape without you actually telling them that's how you wanted it done.

Having the labels placed under the neck tape shouldn't be much more expensive, though. But, whenever working with a vendor, it's always good to be as clear and specific as possible. This way you avoid these kinds of problems.


----------



## Art (Nov 23, 2005)

Your absolutely right I but I thought that I was as clear as possible. When I hear the term relable one would think that they would replace the manufacturer lable with your custom one. However, when I received the shirts with the lable stitched to the neck line I was shocked. That's when they said that it is normal practice to do it that way.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

For some people it is normal.

Hopefully, you didn't have a ton of shirts done this way and you can chalk it up as a lesson learned.

But, now you know that when you want your shirts relabeled to make sure that you specify you want the old label completely removed and your label sewn *under* the neck tape.


----------



## Art (Nov 23, 2005)

Well they said that they would do it my way of couse for a fee. But I will learn from this and ask for the next time. Thanks for the reply man.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Some shirts cannot be relabeled under the tape due to the hem of the neck. If the garment cannot be relabeled under the tape, the best option we suggest to customers is to go with tag-less labels. You can get creative with those too.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

Tagless is the way to go....so much easier and so much better looking.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

> Tagless is the way to go....so much easier


Not that much easier if you need to take the original manufacturer's label out.

That requires breaking the stitch and removing the label that's under the neck tape. Pretty easy to just throw another label in while you've got the stitch removed.



> ...and so much better looking.


Matter of opinion. Some people don't being able to see the ink of the tagless info through the back of the shirt.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

Anvil solved that problem for us with the tear-away tag, you can pull the anvil tag, leave the tag that has all the required info and print or press in your tag...tone on tone if you want it to blend in....but that is just my opinion...and well, it is cheaper and you can do it yourself...(anvil does only offer it in a few styles though) but the final buyer can pull out the final tag and viola - a tagless shirt of your very own brand!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

degaje said:


> Anvil solved that problem for us with the tear-away tag, you can pull the anvil tag, leave the tag that has all the required info and print or press in your tag


Anvil solved that problem for you. Other people still have a "problem" because they don't use Anvil shirts




> ...tone on tone if you want it to blend in....but that is just my opinion.


Even with this, if you're looking from the back, lots of times you can still tell that there is ink there inside the shirt. And sometimes it can look very unsightly.



> ..and well, it is cheaper and you can do it yourself...(anvil does only offer it in a few styles though)


Remember, not everyone has the ability to do it themselves. To go tagless, you either have to screen print it, or use a heat press to press some tagless transfers in.

Not everyone has screen printing equipment, or a heat press for that matter. For those people, having someone else do it, is their only option.

If they have to buy the equipment to go tagless or have someone else print tagless for them, it's hardly cheaper. Most screen printers charge for an extra print location for tagless. Then if you're using a different color than what's in your design, you've got a color change charge.

It's much less expensive to have labels made and sewn in than to buy equipment for tagless or have tagless printed in by the screen printer.



> but the final buyer can pull out the final tag and viola - a tagless shirt of your very own brand!


That's another problem many will face. The purpose of having your label in the shirt is for *your* branding, not the original manufacturer. If your customer has to pull out a tear away tag, for some it defeats the purpose of branding with a tag in the first place.

They would much rather the customer pull out the shirt and "viola" nothing but your tag in the shirt!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

degaje said:


> Well, CoimingOut...I guess I will consider everyone on the forums capabilities before posting any responses or opinions on the forum as I would not want to suggest anything might be good, since they may not have the ability, the resources, or the equipment to do it.


Well, I hope you didn't take it the wrong way. But, that would be a good idea.

Take the original poster for example. He had his shirts printed by someone else, and that printer relabeled his shirts.

If he had the capability to do what you suggest, he probably wouldn't have been in the situation to begin with.

Everyone here is not a screen printer. Some people use the services of screen printers and other vendors to achieve their desired results.

So yes, what you suggest is a good idea.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Good info.
What is a good relabeling company that does every thing? 
Does any relabeling company have urban tshirts long?


----------



## Red5 (May 15, 2009)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Having the labels placed under the neck tape shouldn't be much more expensive, though. But, whenever working with a vendor, it's always good to be as clear and specific as possible. This way you avoid these kinds of problems.


I would venture to say it would cost two to three times more doing this method and that is why most people go with the sewing the label on the taping.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope! Not even close. Where I get it done it only costs another 10 cents per label.

And it's still well under 50 cents.

Well worth it to get it under the neck tape and looking nice, than having it on top.


----------

